# Oriental rugs?



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

"_Where can I find Oriental type rugs"?_

Walmart.

_"How can you tell the difference between machine-made and handmade rugs?"_

From the "Made in China" tag...
_
:wink:_


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

eric21wno said:


> Where can I find Oriental type rugs.How can you tell the difference between machine-made and handmade rugs?
> Thanks!
> :laughing:
> 
> :jester:


 Without a lot of experience I'd first talk to local suppliers and ask the difference.

Actually, If you searched ebay and took the time to read the descriptions that some of the larger importers have it would be a help as well. I have close to a dozen rugs, all different sizes and KPI, (knots per inch) as well as thickness. Higher KPI = higher cost and usually higher quality and wear resistance. 

There is a huge amount of info from experts on the net as well. I'm no expert and the rugs I have range from inexpensive to the other end of the spectrum. 

Last thought, I've found quite a few deals at estate auctions. A very good rug that's 60 to 80 yrs old may have very little wear but the colors are rather bland. Brighter more vibrant colors are rare in older Persian rugs.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

eric21wno said:


> Where can I find Oriental type rugs.How can you tell the difference between machine-made and handmade rugs?
> Thanks!
> :laughing:
> 
> :jester:



_Oriental rugs are very famous for there quality an design. You can check out these site i am posting here: , 
4 Things will differentiate hand knotted rug with machine made ones:

*Price* 
Hand-knotted ones are high priced ones while machine made are cheaper. 

__*Fringe*
If the rug has a fringe, its characteristics usually gives it away if the rug is handmade or not. A simple thing to look for is this: Is the fringe sewn over the rug or was added to the rug as a finishing touch or is it an extension of the rug? If it is sewn over, it is a machine-made. If it is extension of the rug, is handmade._
_
*Edge Finishing*
Another easy way to tell the difference is by looking at finishing used on the edges of the rug. If binding or serging is used, the rug is machine-made. Handmade rugs (knotted) are always finished on the edges by hand which looks like serging but you do not see the machine stitch tracks on the back

*Back*
One of the best ways to tell if an area rug is handmade or not is to look at its back. Inspect the back closely when looking at weaves or knots. In handmade rugs, they are slightly uneven, a sign of imperfection while they look perfectly even in machine-made rugs. Hand-Tufted or Hand-Hooked rugs (made with gun) have a cloth backing and the edges normally don't have a finishing such as binding.
_
Hope this explains.:wink:


----------

